# Altima XM install coming soon



## njdawg (Jul 1, 2003)

I have a 2003 Altima with the standard factory cd deck (not bose). I will be receiving a Sony XM unit with an FM modulator within a week and need to figure out what goes into the install.

Has anybody done this before ? Is this a piece of cake, tough for a do it yourselfer or is this straight to the Best Buy or Tweeters kind of job?
My friend did a similar install in his Honda with a Delphi unit and he and his father knocked out the whole job in one afternoon.
I know I will have to install the antenna, run some sort of power lead and connect the FM modulator to the deck. As it is a new car, I really don't want to mess things up nor do I want to mess up the sound quality of the XM. Can the antennna be placed out of sight or does it need to be on the outside of the car?
Also this is one of those units which you can bring inside and attach to a home stereo. I am assuming I need a new house type antenna for that too.
I saw there is an XM thread already but no install stores. 
If anybody did it themselves give me the heads up or if anybody used Best Buy or Tweeters to install let me know who you trust.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks :fluffy:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Dead easy. Tap power and ground at the deck. Easy to figure out which is which with a simple test light or a wiring diagram. While you're in there, plug the FM modulator antenna cable in too. I'd put the XM antenna outside for best reception - either on the roof, or if that doesn't work, on the trunk lid. Inside the car can work, but it's not as good of a deal.


----------

